# Transformador de señales desbalanceadas a balanceadas



## andresssdj (Ene 16, 2008)

hay algun circuito para transformar las señales desbalanceadas a balanceadas, ya que el mixer y mi amplificador no tienen entradas/salidas balanceadas y quiero hacer una tirada larga de cable y no deseo tener ruidos o interferencias


----------



## Dano (Ene 17, 2008)

Aquí hay algo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about7746.html

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

Lo mas sencillo es una conexión desbalanceada-balanceada







Si con esto no te alcanza, tendras que armarte algo con amplificador operacionales


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

Esta es una etapa de conversion de amplificadorfiacador a "Puente" pero es lo mismo que necesitas
De una entrada sencilla consigues 2 salidas en contraface (180º de desfasaje)


----------



## canarion (Ene 24, 2008)

Si lo que quieres es usar transformadores tienes jensen, lundahl, cinemag, oep,  y otras tienen lo que buscas y las tienes ordenadas de caros a baratos (tambien se nota en la calidad),  aunque a "orejometro" si no eres super exigente tampoco se notan diferencias exageradas. en las respectivas paginas web tienes aplicaciones tipicas y ejemplos de utilización.
Saludos y suerte


----------



## Selkir (May 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es una etapa de conversion de amplificadorfiacador a "Puente" pero es lo mismo que necesitas
> De una entrada sencilla consigues 2 salidas en contraface (180º de desfasaje)



Como bien se dice este circuito crea una señal balanceada a partir de una no balanceada; yo entiendo que esto se hace con señales de linea (instrumentos tales como guitarras, bajos, etc.), por lo tanto, con este circuito, la señal de salida balanceada resultante también será una señal de linea. Se que las cajas de inyección convierten una señal de linea no balanceada en una señal de micrófono balanceada, adaptando a su vez la impedancia. ¿Qué modificación hay que hacerle a este circuito para poder usar este circuito como caja de inyección?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 9, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es una etapa de conversion de amplificadorfiacador a "Puente" pero es lo mismo que necesitas
> De una entrada sencilla consigues 2 salidas en contraface (180º de desfasaje)
> 
> http://sound.westhost.com/p14_fig2.gif



Antes que nada pido perdon por revivir el tema pero es justo lo que busco y tengo una ultima duda para el señor Fogonazo:

-Con este circuito convierto una señal no balanceada en una señal balanceada, pero en caso de que ya tenga la señal balanceada y la quiera convertir en no balanceada, solo utilizo el circuito alreves???  (osea que +OUT1 , -OUT1 y GND sean la entrada y que IN1 y GND sea la salida)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Antes que nada pido perdon por revivir el tema pero es justo lo que busco y tengo una ultima duda para el señor Fogonazo:
> 
> -Con este circuito convierto una señal no balanceada en una señal balanceada, pero en caso de que ya tenga la señal balanceada y la quiera convertir en no balanceada, solo utilizo el circuito alreves???  (osea que +OUT1 , -OUT1 y GND sean la entrada y que IN1 y GND sea la salida)
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



No existe inconveniente en reabrir un tema para colocar una nueva *duda*, lo que no se puede hacer es reabrir para colocar una nueva *respuesta*

El circuito para convertir balanceado a des-balanceado es este:


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 9, 2012)

Gracias por aclararme eso de los post revividos y por el circuito de la conversion 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## juaneoy77 (Ago 4, 2012)

No se si ayudo o pregunto al tema, pero no es necesario poner unos capacitores? para el desacople de las corrientes de continua que genera el amplificador operacional??


----------



## Dano (Ago 4, 2012)

juaneoy77 dijo:


> No se si ayudo o pregunto al tema, pero no es necesario poner unos capacitores? para el desacople de las corrientes de continua que genera el amplificador operacional??



Si el balanceador/desbalanceador esta bien diseñado con componentes de tolerancia baja, etc no tendrás problemas de continua, poner capacitores es una solución (muy común) pero pueden aparecer problemas de overshooting/undershooting si no se hacen bien las cosas.


----------



## jlagazzi (Dic 2, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es una etapa de conversion de amplificadorfiacador a "Puente" pero es lo mismo que necesitas
> De una entrada sencilla consigues 2 salidas en contraface (180º de desfasaje)


 

Estimado:

Que voltage se le ingresa al circuito...

Agradeceré tu pronta respuesta.

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2013)

jlagazzi dijo:


> Estimado:
> 
> Que voltage se le ingresa al circuito...
> 
> ...



A que te refieres con _*"Que voltaje se le ingresa al circuito"*_

¿ A la tensión de alimentación ? (±9Vcc a ±15Vcc)

¿ A la tensión de la señal de audio ? (0 a unos 4V, dependiendo de la tensión de alimentación)


----------



## jlagazzi (Dic 17, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> A que te refieres con _*"Que voltaje se le ingresa al circuito"*_
> 
> ¿ A la tensión de alimentación ? (±9Vcc a ±15Vcc)
> 
> ¿ A la tensión de la señal de audio ? (0 a unos 4V, dependiendo de la tensión de alimentación)



Estimado:

Agradezco tu respuesta...

Me refería a la primera, Tensión de alimentación. Usaré 12 Volt-t-t-t-t-t

Salu2


----------



## KIRITO (May 10, 2014)

Buenas a todos!
Hoy se me dio por ponerme a buscar circuitos para una mejorar mi interfaz de audio (encore 7.1)
para adaptar mi micrófono Shure SM58 y como Internet es un océano de información no tarde en encontrarlo.
pero sin PCB, así que a diseñar Plaqueta!
No tarde mucho eso es lo bueno.
Los circuitos son versátiles gracias a su alimentación desde los +-4v y hasta los +-18v
ademas sus tamaños son de 3x3cm y 2x2cm, componentes baratos y fáciles de conseguir.

http://www.4shared.com/rar/HO7FxwbEba/Entrada_y_salida_blanceada.html

Dentro de la carpeta están los archivos para Eagle, Esquema y foto del modelo terminado
también la pagina donde fue publicado el esquema con la información sobre los componentes el reemplazo de integrado y sus respectivas mediciones.

Espero les sea útil.
Saludos! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2014)

*Otro adaptador Balanceado-Des Balanceado y viceversa*
​

*Especificaciones:*

*Balanceada DesBalanceada:*
THD 0.002%
Ruido de salida: -102 dBu

*DesBalanceada Balanceada:*
THD 0.002%
Ruido de salida: -101 dBu

La Ganancia/Atenuación se pueden adaptar fácilmente, con el solo cambio de unas resistencias.
Las fórmulas se encuentran en el archivo PDF del diagrama en bloques.


​


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Otro adaptador Balanceado-Des Balanceado y viceversa*
> ​
> 
> *Especificaciones:*
> ...



Aunque parecen ser funcionales los circuitos, la falta de simetría no me agrada, para nada


----------



## Arcanoluis (May 23, 2014)

Saludos a todos, tengo una duda con respecto a lo publicado por KIRITO, se trata de los condensadores CB1 y CB2 en la etapa de salida balanceada, de acuerdo al esquema estos condensadores deben conectar a GND pero en el PCB Eagle los veo conectados al los pines 5 y 6 del IC, si alguien puede aclararme esta duda se lo agradezco por anticipado.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2014)

De un lado se conectan a las patas Nº5 y Nº6 (Respectivamente) y del otro a GND


----------



## Arcanoluis (May 23, 2014)

Hola Fogonazo, es cierto lo entiendo de la misma forma que tu, es por ello que tengo la duda con respecto al PCB del Eagle, no veo a los condensadores conectarse a GND van desde la alimentacion por un lado y del otro lado a los pines, de acuerdo al esquema esto serian por un lado alimentacion y pines y del otro lado GND, si lo que estoy diciendo es cierto entonces el PCB deberá ser modificado. Saludos.


----------



## mapatipiapas (Oct 21, 2014)

De que parte del circuito tendria que tomar la señal de entrada? Es el circuito del Preamp Gallien Krueger posteado aca en el foro. No puedo pegar el link (soy novato aun jaja)


----------



## Selkir (Oct 22, 2014)

mapatipiapas dijo:


> De que parte del circuito tendria que tomar la señal de entrada?


Puedes coger la señal directamente desde la entrada o a la salida del previo. También puedes poner un switch para conmutar y poder elegir de donde coges la señal, dependiendo de las necesidades.



mapatipiapas dijo:


> Es el circuito del Preamp Gallien Krueger posteado aca en el foro. No puedo pegar el link (soy novato aun jaja)


Lo más sencillo es seleccionar toda la URL y luego Crlt+C (Copiar) y luego Ctrl+V (Pegar) donde lo quieras pegar.


----------



## mapatipiapas (Oct 22, 2014)

Si, se como copiar y pegar links. Pero al ser nuevo el foro no te permite pegar links hasta tener cierta actividad en el mismo.


----------



## raulin1966 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hola:
Nesesito saber si puedo reemplazar el NE5532 por un TL072 o un JRC 4558  en Chile no hay este integrado y traerlo no conviene

atte

Raulin 
Chile




Fogonazo dijo:


> *Otro adaptador Balanceado-Des Balanceado y viceversa*
> ​
> 
> *Especificaciones:*
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2015)

raulin1966 dijo:


> Hola:
> Nesesito saber si puedo reemplazar el NE5532 por un TL072 o un JRC 4558  en Chile no hay este integrado y traerlo no conviene
> 
> atte
> ...



Sip, no hay inconveniente


----------

